# Jow Ga sparring I have a problem



## JowGaWolf (Jul 30, 2016)

I think I'm turning evil like this guy






Jow Ga Laughing while sparring

By the way I wasn't laughing at him.  I showed him a take down technique minutes before I took him down and he tried to use that same technique that I showed him against me.  He thought he was slick and that's what I was laughing about.  I tell ya. young people trying to pull a fast one lol.

Oh by the way.. I do tend to do a lot of laughing during sparring.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 31, 2016)

If it makes you feel better, I do not let my GF see me fight for a similar reason. According to my former roommate, when I fight I smile, and start to laugh if they do something I consider funny. From an outsiders view, it apparently is incredibly disturbing. To me, I'm just a weird dude who likes to spar. I assume you are the same.


----------



## kuniggety (Jul 31, 2016)

I like to crack jokes and make comments while sparring. I like to keep it lighthearted. Most people get so serious while sparring. Chill out man, we're only here to inflict pain on the other person until they submit.


----------

